# Help with 1st raft purchase



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a 2016 RMR that I'm perfectly happy with. Personally I wouldn't want a commercially used Trib. Depending on the condition of the Aire, it might be worth it. I'm assuming the zippers and inside look good. but does the outside look like used toilet paper?


----------



## brewhaw (Oct 9, 2017)

The aire Looks definitely used. My buddy got a trib off the same seller. Of course he's only used it once. Held air though. The new bottom is the draw to the trib. I would go with the rmr easy if it wasn't a 5 hour drive to pick up. Thnx for responding.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Personally, I'd go with the new raft over an old, commercially used raft.


----------



## smithk2ski (Dec 10, 2016)

+1 On new over commercially used... given those options.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Aires are great boats but +2 on new over commercially used, unless it's a screaming deal. If the prices are comparable and the other boats are 10+ years old, this should be an easy decision.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Is the 5 hour drive to Fayetteville WV? If so totally worth the drive, water is high right now 11 feet on the New, and Gauley releases you can get the boat out and play. If it’s not look on the swap page, give Bobby Bower a call he’s got demos for sale, great guy. Good part about boats from this area are smooth rocks and deep water, don’t take the beating like Colorado boats


----------



## brewhaw (Oct 9, 2017)

Critter70 said:


> Is the 5 hour drive to Fayetteville WV? If so totally worth the drive, water is high right now 11 feet on the New, and Gauley releases you can get the boat out and play. If it’s not look on the swap page, give Bobby Bower a call he’s got demos for sale, great guy. Good part about boats from this area are smooth rocks and deep water, don’t take the beating like Colorado boats


Actually it is to that area. But unfortunately I don't have the time or skill for that matter to get on the new right now. Thanks to all for advise. Btw are rmr boats welded at the seems or glued. I have search but heard two diff things.


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

RMR boats have welded seams. That’s one of their main draws over some of the other bargain level boats. I have an RMR and I like everything about it but the weight. They are big tough boats. Since neither of those other options saves much weight, I would go with the RMR. You wouldn’t be getting any warranty out of the Aire, which is one of their main benefits. They are nice boats with better materials and probably better construction, but after 15 years of commercial use I’d say you are definitely getting less boat for the money than a new RMR. I wouldn’t really consider the Trib in this scenario. Part of that is personal, I prefer more kick than what they have. But again 10 years of commercial use on one of the “bargain” tier boats is no bueno. 
The drive sucks and when you add in gas and everything you’re getting closer to $1800 on that, so several hundred more than the Aire. But you’d still be getting a new boat at close to 1/3 off list price, which is a pretty sweet deal. That’s the one I’d go with.


----------



## brewhaw (Oct 9, 2017)

yes it would be closer to 17-1800 after gas. also found out that warranty does not transfer. on the other hand i can get a brand new rmr with 3 thwarts for 2150 shipped to my door. with a waranty. more than i wanted to pay but is this too good a deal to pass up? the used raft market i am finding out is crazy. these things tends to hold their dam value!! wish the mtn bike market did


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

The extra thwart is worth another $125 or so, which brings the cost of the new delivery pretty in line with the other one. Same time, now your talking $700 more than the Aire. Decisions decisions. I did have to use my warranty on a minor issue, so Personalky is probably be lire comfortable with the warranties boat.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Decisions, decisions, I personally haven’t seen very many new boats have warranty issues, that being said this can be a damn expensive pastime but if it was me, an extra 15% more then you wanted to pay, but brand new and delivered, easy decision to me, it’s your baby, you know her whole history, and as you said, resale value is pretty good on boats.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Something to think about with commercial boats; Commercial outfitters that stay in business know when to sell and when not too. If they are selling a boat, its because they know its time to sell the boat if you know what I mean. They know its near end of life. If it really had 5 more years, they would keep it for 5 more years. And that employee you talked to, wants it gone too. They will say anything to see it go.


----------



## Ginger Blu Bucket (Dec 12, 2015)

Also something to consider... How do you plan to store/transport your raft. If you have a trailer and indoor space to dedicate to it an aire or trib is fine. I have a trib and until recently was storing mine rolled 90% of the time which meant after every outing I had to roll it, put it in my small car then unroll and inflate it and let it dry before any storing. I love my little thrifty me (9.5 footer) but it takes a *LONG* time for it to dry completely even in the high desert of CO. (In between the outer rubber and the Aire cells, lace in floor and protective fabric around zippers). More than once I have discovered wetness in my boat when I was sure it was dry when I rolled it. If i could do it again I would buy the RMR 10.5 footer.


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

+3 for the new boat over the used commercial boat. Commercial's don't let go of value in used boats. They use them/abuse them for the warranty period and then ditch them. You will be happier I think in the long term with a newer boat. 

Though of course Aire is a good brand, but to me this is a no brainer. Take the RMR! A 5-hr drive is a pain, but well worth it for the decade of use you are going to get out of the boat.


----------



## brewhaw (Oct 9, 2017)

Man thanx again for all the advise I would definitely go with a 10 foot raft for myself however I will be floating a family of four on there and possibly a frame with three fishermen I've heard of 10 1/2 would be a little too small so that's why I'm going with 13 footer


----------



## EddieHopper (Oct 13, 2017)

RMR is your best deal! I have a fleet of 13' RMR, started buying them 2006-2007 and still used the first ones I bought for commercial use. Had 12 and picked up a Storm at Gauley Fest this year. Bobby is the man! Only problem I have ever had was a rip (on thwart) where the thwart attaches to raft, little sleeve for plastic. Sent it to WV and Bobby had it taken care of for me. Eric is the boat repair man! He's in WV, not a mile from Bobby and is able to do warranty work for all raft manufacturers. I usually drive up there, only 4 hours for me, always a fun trip! Can't say enough good about RMR and the crew!!! Glad they're in WV now! Jus tell em the guy in Richmond recommended them! Enjoy what ever you get!

I have paddled Aires and Tribs. Don't like the rocker and width on the Aires, nor the extra bladders (too much to fix). Didn't care for the positioning of valves on the Tribs, always hitting the valves when guiding either with my hand or paddle. RMR does have some weight to it tho!!


----------



## brewhaw (Oct 9, 2017)

so i just cant get to wv for the new ones. wish i could because that seems to be the way to go. so it comes down to the zip repaired 2002 aire for $1400 or the 2007 tributary with a replaced 2 year old bladder for $1300. keep in mind that this year model trib has the same pvc material as the aire line. its their "ferrari" fabric. thank for the help again


----------



## brewhaw (Oct 9, 2017)

went with the trib. now got a load of stuff to buy. pumps paddles pfd's dry box......


----------



## galaxyknuckles (Oct 19, 2017)

brewhaw said:


> went with the trib. now got a load of stuff to buy. pumps paddles pfd's dry box......


Congrats on the new boat purchase. I have an old bucket boat that has served me well for the last year getting me into the hobby, and I am getting a new 12ft hyside in march to be a more reliable river runner. Just started my account here, but lurked as a guest for the last year, and the community really helps in making decisions and comparison points. Happy Boating!


----------

